# how to bring reps back from germany hamm sept 16



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

exactly as the title says how do i bring reps back from a german rep show how much ect.
chears dan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

depends what you get.
i just drove through all the way back.
i did declare them, but as i just had corns they didnt stop me


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

so i could bring back leos and corns and stuff like that
dan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah i wouldnt see a problem with the basic stuff.
i wa worried about it all too, but was fine


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Yep no problem, I've been told it is wise to keep a receipt of payment which declares the snakes were bred by whomever and also a note of their latin names.
If you want to bring cites protected animals back you will also needs cites paperwork but most common reps aren't covered.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah you should always get receipts, just incase


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

wat about weston hognose 
thanks all for the help
chears dan


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I wouldnt even declare it if they do stop you they will keep you for hours finding out what you have got etc they wont take your word for it put it that way. Its not illegal to bring back reptiles and you can declare them and it shouldn't be a problem but if they do stop you it will take hours!


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

If they're in polyboxes in the boot you should be fine.. they wont rifle through everything looking for things. Theyre not illegal so you shouldnt have a problem. Ill be going next year and hoping to bring back a bit and i cant see any problems.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

You're definately fine bringing western hogs back, no licenses required. I had some brought back for me last year.

I also wouldn't declare them but I know a few people have been stopped with reps and after expaining the rules (i.e. its no different taking them from Hamm to England than London to Manchester) they backed down.
Most people on the boarder do not know the law, you will have to educate them!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

andyj5447 said:


> I wouldnt even declare it if they do stop you they will keep you for hours finding out what you have got etc they wont take your word for it put it that way. Its not illegal to bring back reptiles and you can declare them and it shouldn't be a problem but if they do stop you it will take hours!


surely you can get in trouble though?, i mean if they wanna be real funny about it


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Just been searching defra and these links may be useful:

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/other.htm
States that the EC has no rules governing reptile imports and they must instead meet national import rules for the UK.

UK import conditins for reptiles:
http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/int-trde/imports/iins/livebalai/bal_live_8.htm - states that 
"There are no animal health import requirements for pet reptiles. These animals can be brought into the UK as long as they are accompanied by their owner and a letter from a vet or the owner stating that the animals are fit and healthy to complete the journey. "

So basically so long as you purchased the animal (and can prove it with a receipt) and can testify that it is fit to travel there are no restrictions.

Have I helped or just made the matter more confusing??


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nah good effort, thats well helpful :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

thank u all sorry but can i ask one more Q what will i need to actually bring it back like bockses heat ect.
thanks again dan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

if its just geckos and corn etc, i dont think you will need it, but take heat pads just incase the weather turns.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

heat pads like hand warmers
dan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

they are for body pains like arthritis... can get very hot though, like 50c, so you need to have holes and tape them out of the way of the reptile


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

kl thank u do i need to take boxes or do u g4et them there
dan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i would take some.. you will get cricket boxes with the snakes, but you might need the odd polly.
some are sold in the building at times.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Might be able to get poly boxes from tropical fish shops too (have never asked, but people keep telling me they only throw them away!)


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeh, they do, i used to work in a petshop, they had tropical fish and used to throw away poly boxes, thinking about it, i should of took them  i would of had loads and could of converted them into incubators and then sold them 8)


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Well ive just applied for a job in the local garden centre with a pet department which stocks tropical fish.. so if i get it then i'll be hopefully getting loads of polyboxes.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sweet, get me some smaller ones :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

If i get the job mate ill get you as many as you want.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sweet, that sounds like a deal


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

dont forget me pls
chears dan


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

dont forget me pls
chears dan


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Well firstly ive got to get the job and secondly get them to you.. and if royal mail change their pricing guide soon to the size of the package its going to cost a bomb.


----------

